# Brittany or Jura and Alsace?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Howdy folks. Hope your all well. Been offline a bit lately. 

We are currently heading north from the south west corner of France after being in the Pyrenees for nearly six weeks.

Dont have to go home now and should have another 4 weeks.

We are currently enjoying what is probably the last of the hot weather around the Biscarrosse, Arcachone area. Forecast is good today and tomorrow but then its going to get cooler everywhere.

Now my questions.

We know Brittany really well and love it. We have also done Alsace and Jura but only once (jura Last year).

We cant decide if we should head up the coast and do a good round trip of Brittany or to head up to Limoges and across some new territory up to Jura Alsace, maybe a bit of the Mosel and then home via Belgium.

We obviously favour the mountains so Jura and the trip over there would be the obvious choice but after the abismal weather in Auvergne (similar territory) in August I am wondering where will have the best chance of sunshine.

Im not bothered about it being hot. If we are walking we dont want it much more than 20 degrees anyway. Forecast for Jura and Brittany all this week is similar but we wouldnt get there for about a week as I cant drive very far in one day as Im a lazy sod. 

What do the panel reckon and any tips of places to see?

Anyone done the Alsace and Jura as late as October?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As far west in Brittany as you can get to catch some autumn storms on the cliffs!
Alsace can get miserable quite quickly after the summer.
So Jura would be my first choice then follow it by Brittany.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Jura? Now you are following me , we are not there yet , still in and around Mont Blanc but heading out that way . She wants to see the big pipe ? This morning was the first real rain we have had in five weeks, but it's clearing up now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I have managed to get a better connection now so will have a look at some weather history.

I suppose Jura is a bit further south than Alsace but not much.

Mont Blanc Huh?

Lovely round there. We did all that area last summer as well.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Whoops, I take it back about the weather, it was only trying to fool me into going out on the scooter, now in the middle of a rainstorm with big scary thunder & lightening & wind- but it's OK as I am indoors eating melba toast heavily spread with Foie Gras and watching a cowboy movie on T.V., aren't motor homes great !


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just remember that if you head due East from Bordeaux we are more or less in your way.......

The weather her is pleasant to say the least although we have had some great thunderstorms most nights of late, but the days are warm, dry and sunny and up to about 28C.

Dave


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Have you considered the Kaiserstuhl in South Germany, just north of Freiburg? We were alerted to it when we were planning to visit Lake Titisee and our German neighbour on the stellplatz said it was way too cold there.

The Kaiserstuhl has its own micro climate, is a volcanic outcrop with its own microclimate. Supposed to be the warmest and driest past of Germany. It's a winegrowing area with plenty of places for tastings and the new wine should be coming on tap soon.

It's not mountainous but hilly rather. We had a great time cycling around, along the Rhine and through the orchards.

Wherever you go,have fun

Susan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks all. 

Still undecided. We are stopping here tomorrow anyway and will go up the Dune de Pyla and around that area and still not make up our minds by tomorrow night before we leave in the morning.

Wunderground weather history is not great for either location for October. We did Brittany in November last year though and loved it.

Normally we end up in the Dordogne but fancy a change. 

Cheers all.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

The Jura area and North East recently...

Friday we travelled North Easterly from the aire at Louhans to Arc et Senans. The day started grey and overcast turning to rain as we travelled however after lunch it improved to a pleasant late afternoon & evening.

The stop at Arc et Senans was pure chance but on arrival we found the annual Balloon festival (www.ventsdufutur.fr) taking place within 50m! Balloons on Saturday morning, evening and Sunday morning with the addition of fireworks on Saturday night, all free for the watching. Where in England without paying?

Saturday night thunder and rain also at lunch time lunch time. However during the morning we visited the Royal Salt Factory a UNESCO site (www.salineroyale.com) the gardens are past their best but never the less an interesting place to visit.

Now moved on further North East to Chavannes-sur-l'Étang where the aire (http://www.tourisme-alsace.com/en/242001214-Aire-daccueil-de-camping-cars.html) seems to still be free as the money collector is ill. That is whet we were told earlier in the year any way. A pleasant stop with all the normal facilities plus WiFi and WC and in England it would be closed rather than let folks use it for free!

This evening the weather is stormy with just the odd glimpse of brightness but 'Filmon' will give us the chance of UK TV.

Hope this gives you a clue as to how things are here at present and maybe a couple of stops to use.

Rod


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Barry - why not look at the Vosges? it's the next lot of hills north of the Jura and next to Alsace. you get the choice of then of a variety of terrain and places like Belfort, Besancon and Dole are worth a visit (there's a very good aire in central Dole)


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Did Alsace and Mosel in September/October two years ago and had mostly brilliant weather. Not very hot and getting decidedly nippy towards the end of October but we had plenty of sunny days. Warm enough many days to sit outside and have a picnic or a beer in the afternoon. (Or a picnic AND a beer!)
And the scenery is even more stunning as the trees change colour.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> Barry - why not look at the Vosges? it's the next lot of hills north of the Jura and next to Alsace. you get the choice of then of a variety of terrain and places like Belfort, Besancon and Dole are worth a visit (there's a very good aire in central Dole)


Weather not bad today at Chavannes-sur-l'Étang, sun shining a light breeze and 19degrees. Been back to the outskirts of Belfort to by J14 of the motorway where there is a big Auchan supermarket for provisions now back on the aire.

As 'fatbuddha' says the Vosges provide a different terrain and the wine area to the East towards the Rhein has plenty of aires and wine of course. We visited the old German Struthof concentration camp at Natzweiler a few weeks ago. Not to everyone'e taste but there never the less.

Rod


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, head East Barry............................ I get to keep my beers then.

Ray. :arrow: :?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

as a further thought - you could always head to Munich - the Oktoberfest has started!!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> as a further thought - you could always head to Munich - the Oktoberfest has started!!


Only if you like steaming, drunk Aussies and Kiwi's.......

Flo and I paid a visit to Munich last Tuesday, and the place was heaving - not just near the Festival grounds, but the entire centre of the city!!!!

Really didnt enjoy it at all - was glad to get out and back to the Alps....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks all.

Just catching up. Need to completely rethink now. See busted Scooter thread!  

We had kind of swung to Brittany now but just dont know now the bikes Knackered unless our MHF chum Baldeagle can fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry,

I wanted to point you towards Alsace, however clicked the wrong button and created a new topic instead. Here my 5 cent:

The weather in Alsace can be brilliant in October, but it can be nasty, too. Difficult to predict a week ahead. However, the eastern slopes towards the Upper Rhine valley are more likely to have nice weather, and from there it is only a short hop to Germany, Freiburg, Kaiserstuhl etc.

And October is wine festival season in Alsace as well as in south-west Germany! If you are interested in that.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Update*

As your probably aware we headed for Brittany.

Just as well as Michelle has Kidney stones problems again and probably wouldnt have done too much hiking.

The weather has been superb. I think its forecast to remain so until later into the weekend coming.

So we got a bit of a wiggle on into Finistere, had a couple of nights at some lovely places we know near Concarneu and have now hopped right up to that bit at the end beyond Brest.

Its been barmy though the weather. The warmest nights of the entire trip and we have been away since the end of July. Max about 23 during the day and sunny but not much cooler at night! Mozzie central last night.

We had a superb spot over looking the sea at one place and were about to spend a second night there when the rozzers moved us on.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Some years ago Barry we were heading back from Breast along the N12 and saw the signs to St. Brieuc. We were in our 35' RV towing a small Citroen and had never seen St. Brieuc before.
All the signs off the N12 pointed to 'Centre Ville' and we duly followed them until we ended up in the centre with only two choices.
One into a car park with a height barrier and the other down a walking precinct where hundreds of diners sat outside in the cobbled street.

By now we had come to a stop and the French cars behind were kicking up a din. But we just could not go anywhere and I was considering unhitching and trying to reverse out.
But a nice female Gendarme came to our rescue. She immediately assessed the situation and said follow her into the cobbled walking street. 
As we entered the street she bade the diners to pick up their tables and move aside. It was hilarious as my wife crouched down embarrassed as hell. But the expressions on the diners faces as they held their small tables laden with food and drinks aside as our RV and car squeezed through and down the curved picturesque street.
At the end the Gendarme bade us safe journey and waved goodbye. We left but never saw much of St. Brieuc.

Give it a go Barry and let us know how you get on.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

:lol: 

Good story Ray. I think we have been to St. Brieuc. briefly a few years ago. Thought it was rubbish. Im trying to stay away from big towns for the last part of this trip and just find some isolated lonely places up on the western cliffs where I can stand and stare out to sea and contemplate life. Or just sit in me deck chair and get lashed.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Some years ago Barry we were heading back from Breast along the N12 and saw the signs to St. Brieuc. We were in our 35' RV towing a small Citroen and had never seen St. Brieuc before.
> All the signs off the N12 pointed to 'Centre Ville' and we duly followed them until we ended up in the centre with only two choices.
> One into a car park with a height barrier and the other down a walking precinct where hundreds of diners sat outside in the cobbled street.
> 
> ...


This nice story of the French forces of law and disorder being sensible reminded me of an incident 20 years ago. Walking up the main street in Meyssac (Corrèze) with market traders' stalls all over the place, beasts of all types penned for show and sale, and normal traffic flow. Then a herd of loose beasts appeared with drovers checking them. There was a jam, as you can guess. The pavement cafe clients were in line of a trampling, but M. Fojeunet, our plumber, took command. The table and chairs were moved by the patrons and the herd passed safely by. No fuss.

It seems to be a 'French way' of dealing with these things because one 14 July fête nationale the dancers in the town square had to move to let the fire appliances through. Instead of police directions and cordons the dancers and crowd quietly moved aside and in 1 minute the appliances were away. Dancing resumed.

John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Also reminds me of how we somehow ended up in the middle of the presidential motorcade in Italy on Lake Como in 2011 (see blog on site).


----------

